# WPA Supplicant -> ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Invalid argument

## BaNdit400

Salve a tutti,

dopo una "tragica" evenienza (così come la distruzione di un hard disk senza un backup valido...) sto reinstallando una Gentoo su un portatile, un ASUS L8400L.

La necessità di utilizzarlo prevalentemente senza una connessione "wired" mi porta ad installare una chiavetta USB marca Ovislink, modello AirLive WL-5460USB sul suddetto PC. Su un kernel "liscio" versione 2.6.23.16 (sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-2.6.23.16), generato con genkernel (sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.9) per evitare il più possibile "rogne" dovute al mio operato, ho installato...

 - net-wireless/wireless-tools-29

 - net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.50

 - net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5.7

```
ndiswrapper -l

sis163u : driver installed

        device (0457:0163) present

ifconfig wlan0 up

wpa_supplicant -B -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -D wext -dd

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

Line: 6 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=7):

     41 69 72 4c 69 76 65                              mio_ssid

scan_ssid=1 (0x1)

proto: 0x1

key_mgmt: 0x2

pairwise: 0x8

PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=8): [REMOVED]

PSK (from passphrase) - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

Line 13: removed CCMP from group cipher list since it was not allowed for pairwise cipher

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='mio_ssid'

Initializing interface (2) 'wlan0'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Invalid argument

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=18 enc_capa=0xd

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0x5 enc 0xf

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:4f:63:00:e3:0f

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

ctrl_interface_group=10 (from group name 'wheel')

Added interface wlan0

Daemonize..

wpa_cli

>status

bssid=00:4f:62:08:62:07

ssid=mio_ssid

id=0

pairwise_cipher=TKIP

group_cipher=TKIP

key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

wpa_state=COMPLETED
```

Ho preparato i file di configurazione in questo modo:

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

network={

        ssid="mio_ssid"

        scan_ssid=1

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        psk="mia_psk"

}
```

/etc/conf.d/net

```
modules=( "ifconfig" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-D wext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

Il problema è che all'atto dell'avvio dell'interfaccia wlan0, lo script /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 mi restituisce un messaggio di errore (visibile, tra l'altro, nel debug rilasciato da wpa_supplicant)...

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Stopping wlan0

 *   Bringing down wlan0

 *     Shutting down wlan0 ...                                            [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Invalid argument                                     [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                        [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...
```

...nel /var/log/messages si legge...

```
Feb 22 14:03:55 asus-notebook usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 8

Feb 22 14:03:55 asus-notebook usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Feb 22 14:03:55 asus-notebook usb 1-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 8

Feb 22 14:03:55 asus-notebook ndiswrapper: driver sis163u (OEM,11/29/2004,5.1.1039.1020) loaded

Feb 22 14:03:57 asus-notebook wlan0: ethernet device 00:4f:63:00:e3:0f using NDIS driver: sis163u, version: 0x1000000, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 0457:0163.F.conf

Feb 22 14:03:57 asus-notebook wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA; AES/CCMP with WPA

Feb 22 14:04:04 asus-notebook wpa_cli: interface wlan0 CONNECTED

Feb 22 14:04:06 asus-notebook dhcpcd[6984]: MAC address = 00:4f:63:00:e3:0f

Feb 22 14:05:06 asus-notebook dhcpcd[6984]: timed out waiting for a valid DHCP server response

Feb 22 14:05:06 asus-notebook wpa_cli: executing '/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 --quiet start' failed

```

...e nessun indirizzo IP viene associato a wlan0. Volendo forzare un indirizzo IP modificando il file /etc/conf.d/net...

/etc/conf.d/net

```
modules=( "ifconfig" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-D wext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

fallback_wlan0=( "192.168.64.32 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

fallback_route_wlan0=( "default via 192.168.64.1" )

```

...si ottiene apparentemente l'associazione di quell'indirizzo IP alla scheda, ma l'identica impossibilità di utilizzarla: nessun pacchetto entra od esce da wlan0.

Quindi:

 - che errore è ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Invalid argument?

 - l'impossibilità di legare a wlan0 un indirizzo IP dipende da questo?

 - suggerimenti per risolvere il problema?

Grazie preventivamente a tutti coloro mi aiuteranno in qualsiasi modo...   :Very Happy: 

Wide Open

Gianluca ''BaNdit400''

P.S.: Aggiungo che la stessa chiavetta su una Ubu...ehm...su una distribuzione differente precedentemente installata nel medesimo portatile funzionava egregiamente con gli stessi drivers utilizzati per questo tentativo.

EDIT @ 22/02/2008 15:53: Ho provato anche net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5.8 (~x86) e net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.6.1 (Hard Masked, ~x86) con il medesimo risultato: ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]!!!  :Sad: 

EDIT @ 24/02/2008 14:03: Ho provato net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.52: ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]!!!   :Sad: Last edited by BaNdit400 on Sun Feb 24, 2008 1:04 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## devilheart

non vanno spazi tra -D e wext

----------

## BaNdit400

Grazie devilheart, ma purtroppo il problema non è quello: ho corretto come da tua indicazione, ma il funzionamento permane.   :Sad: 

Wide Open

Gianluca ''BaNdit400''

----------

## BaNdit400

Ho trovato un problema simile nel forum internazionale...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=638369

...ancora senza soluzione.

Wide Open

Gianluca ''BaNdit400''

----------

## BaNdit400

Continuo a compiere tentativi, ma non sto ottenendo nulla: nessuna idea?   :Confused: 

Wide Open

Gianluca ''BaNdit400''

----------

